# FS 90 g tank for 150$



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

I have 90 g tank just use for 1 yes great condition nothing wrong at all side 48"x24" x18'' wide let go for 150$ because I have so many tank msg or call me at 778 245 9777 location surrey thank you


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Wrong section a moderator should move it over to equipment classifieds. Also if your tank is 4ft x 2ft x 2ft its a 120g not 100g. 

Bump for a good deal


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

alex said:


> I have 100 g tank just use for 1 yes great condition nothing wrong at all side 4"x2" x2x let go for 150$ because I have so many tank msg or call me at 778 245 9777 location surrey thank you


Any pics ??


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

is it drilled?


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

No drill will put pictures tonight thank guy


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

*bump*

bump to the top


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I presume the measurement you listed are 48 length x 18" wide x 24" tall. If thats the case this is actually a 90 gallon tank just so you know.
Good luck with the sale!


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

thank you Diz


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm interested. 

PM sent


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this still available?


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

bump up plz


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

bump to topp


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## izshotiz (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi just wonderin if this aquarium s still available


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

bump is up plz


----------



## izshotiz (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Alex did you get my pm?


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

Pump to the top


----------

